# This is Petey



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

He is a pearl pied cinnamon male. At about 5 months old, this bird REALLY thinks he's cock of the walk. He struts around like a peacock and holds his wings out just enough (when he struts) to look like angel wings!!! He says pretty bird, wolf whistles, and calls the dog in two different tones. While he is still the outsider to Kiwi and Pepper, they all get along pretty good.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

*Peeka-boo Petey!*

After Kiwi, (the other alpha male) decided to check out his cage, Petey is keeping a close eye on him.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Sounds like you're enjoying being a cockatiel dad!


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

I try my best at being a dad to these birds and enjoy every minute of it. Best three pets I ever had!


----------



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice looking Cockatiel.
Is he about to fly over and have a good chew on those bound books. 
They only like expensive volumes you know, not the cheap paperbacks.:yellow:


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Peter*

What a cute bird! He sounds like a really fun little guy. I am glad you enjoy being acockatiel "Dad." I know I enjoy being a "Mom" to Bennie!


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Oztiel said:


> Nice looking Cockatiel.
> Is he about to fly over and have a good chew on those bound books.
> They only like expensive volumes you know, not the cheap paperbacks.:yellow:


Thankfully they (all three) haven't touched the books yet but they've sure played **** with the old video tape box tops! LOL!


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Janalee said:


> What a cute bird! He sounds like a really fun little guy. I am glad you enjoy being acockatiel "Dad." I know I enjoy being a "Mom" to Bennie!


Of all three tiels we have now, Petey has the tallest cutest creast but I'm not sure he beats your Bennie! LOL!


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Here is a better picture of Petey's crest after we first got him.


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

What a cutie


----------



## katxox (Feb 17, 2018)

very pretty!


----------



## Ajumain (Feb 16, 2018)

Cutie...


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

Beautiful little guy!


----------

